# How to Bathe...



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thought you'd all get a chuckle from this and be grateful you're bathing havanese instead of cats! :bathbaby:

*How to Bathe a Cat*

1. Put both lids of the toilet up and add 1/8 cup of pet shampoo to the water in the bowl.

2. Pick up the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom.

3. In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close both lids. You may need to stand on the lid.

4. The cat will self-agitate and make ample suds. Never mind the noises that come from the toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.

5. Flush the toilet three or four times. This provides a "power-wash" and "rinse".

6. Have someone open the front door of your home. Be sure there are no people between the bathroom and the front door.

7. Stand behind the toilet as far as you can, and quickly lift both lids.

8. The cat will rocket out of the toilet, streak through the bathroom, and run outside where he will dry himself off.

9. Both the commode and the cat will be sparkling clean.

Sincerely,
The Dog


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is hilarious!!! Never thought of that - but then again, I never bathed my cats!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!!

My cat was an anomoly when he was young. He actually enjoyed regular baths and would even try to climb into the tub when my kids were taking a bath. However, there was a point when I quit bathing him regularly and someone must have sent him the memo on proper cat behavior because he gave me a very hard time the next time I tried to give him a bath. Needless to say, I haven't bathed him in over 10 years and he's quite happy with that. However, I haven't tried the toilet method! Ha ha!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I laugh everytime I read that. I love the laughing dog.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound:

That's very funny, Leslie. The laughing dog is priceless.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is a good one. The poor cat, the look is just priceless - I can't blame the dog for laughing though


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

ound: ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

So funny, Leslie. :biggrin1: Jesse, our kitty, used to like baths, too, Kimberly. If you bathe them as little kittens, they will be totally amenable. But DH stopped doing it, and now Jesse even hates a sponge bath.

Meanwhile, since Biscuit's between groomings, I washed his new long coat myself yesterday. He just patiently stands there in the sink, snuffling happily, cause Mommy is handling him. What a guy. I think G-d just knew we were "older" (in years, not spirit) and clueless dog owner newbies, and that we just couldn't deal with a difficult dog, and sent us this lover boy. Incredible dumb luck of the draw!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie, I just wet my paints laughing at bathing a cat. I hope I can copy that and send to my daughter.

My grand daughter, at 3, decided to bath her cat in her little swimming pool. When I saw her the next day she was covered in scratches and I ask what happens when you bath "Bobby", her cat, she took her arms and through them up in the air and said, "ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh gone".


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Gotta love it ound: ound:


----------

